# Tips on choosing a fishing charter captain



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

*HOW TO HAND PICK A CHARTER BOAT CAPTAIN *
*Tips on choosing a fishing charter boat captain*








Captain Mike
* Reely Livin Sportfishing, Lorain OH *

You have decided you are ready to go on a fishing charter trip to the Walleye Capital of the World, Lake Erie. By surface area (241 miles long and 57 miles wide), Lake Erie is the eleventh largest lake on Earth. Lake Erie touches four US states and Canada. That is allot of water to cover to try to catch some walleyes. Booking a fishing charter with an experienced captain will take out much of the guesswork needed, and also give you a better chance of having a good day of fishing.

Here are some considerations in helping you choose a charter boat captain:

Hand Pick Your Captain
1) Ask a friend for recommendation, if they know a captain or have been on a trip, they will give you their positive or negative experience suggestions.

2) Call the local bait shop in the general fishing area where you want to fish. The bait shop will know the captains, boats, and the fishing conditions.

3) Use an Internet search engines like You Tube or Google to help you select. Use keywords like fishing charters, walleye trip or fish (insert name of the nearest city location).

4) Search online in fishing social media groups. Facebook has a group for every type and every location for walleye fishing on Lake Erie.

5) Get a referral from a trusted local captain. Even if the captain may not able to service your trip, he might be able reccomend a captain that can.

*Communicate Fishing Requirements Prior To The Trip *
Even if you have never fished before or you’re experienced angler, having a good basic understanding of your information will help your charter boat captain understand your expectations. Let’s look at the important items your captain is going to want to know.

*The Who, What, When, Where and Why*
What size boat do I need?
Total number of people that will be fishing (adult and children) - this will help decide the minimum size and number of boats needed. Typically boats can fish 1-4 fisherman or a 4-6 person group. Larger group of people may consider 2 boats for more fishing per person. When choosing a boat, one of the most important things needed is enough shaded seating area for everyone. Though you probably plan on getting in on some sunshine, you'll want to be able to hide from it too.

Date of the trip?
Date of the trip- is important in many ways, including launch location and the seasonal walleye migration.

Number of days fishing?
Number of Days fishing - 1, 2 or even more day(s) is very important for a captain’s availability and to schedule.

read more


----------

